# Air Sous vide



## atomicsmoke (Jun 13, 2022)

I've seen some ads about *air* sous vide appliances (LG has one for example); basically an oven with better air circulation that can hold temps as low as 100F. Food still has to be bagged, as you would in an SV bath.
Any experience with these? Not planning to buy one, just curious.


----------



## Nefarious (Jun 13, 2022)

atomicsmoke said:


> I've seen some ads about *air* sous vide appliances (LG has one for example); basically an oven with better air circulation that can hold temps as low as 100F. Food still has to be bagged, as you would in an SV bath.
> Any experience with these? Not planning to buy one, just curious.


Sounds just like a convection oven with finer temperature control.  I understand the food needs to be contained some, but not sure why a bag.

Not sure how much this adds.


----------



## DougE (Jun 13, 2022)

Nefarious said:


> I understand the food needs to be contained some, but not sure why a bag.
> 
> Not sure how much this adds.


Cooking at low temps for long periods of time would turn the meat into jerky if it were not bagged. The bag keeps the moisture in the meat.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 14, 2022)

It doesn’t seem to be a viable option for me due to the cost. I can’t imagine a situation where it would be better to have than a conventional SV circulator.
Al


----------



## Sven Svensson (Jun 14, 2022)

Never heard of that but now I'm googling it.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Jun 14, 2022)

SmokinAl said:


> It doesn’t seem to be a viable option for me due to the cost. I can’t imagine a situation where it would be better to have than a conventional SV circulator.
> Al


Cost and space for me :-)


----------



## DougE (Jun 14, 2022)

SmokinAl said:


> It doesn’t seem to be a viable option for me due to the cost. I can’t imagine a situation where it would be better to have than a conventional SV circulator.
> Al


I'd also venture a guess that a conventional SV setup is much more efficient at transferring heat to the food.


----------

